# Lung Hits for Newbies



## Neal (27/10/15)

Hello Guys,
This thread will be of little use to 99.9% of members who will have known the following for a long time, but may hopefully be of use to some newer members. Bought myself a Kangertech Sub box mini couple of weeks ago to a) get into the sub ohm thing, and b) try the coil building thing. To be honest until yesterday evening was feeling a little disappointed in my new purchase. As I mention in most of my posts I live in Swaziland and have no access to other vapers to swop info or experiences. So, downloaded vid from You Tube showing how to build coils. This is the part where I make myself look dof. I noticed at end of video the guy was producing a huge amount more vaper than I was getting , even though his set up was almost identical to mine. Then the penny dropped. He was vaping direct to lung, a term I came across on this forum but paid no attention to. I immediately changed my vaping technique and could not believe the difference to the mouth to lung method I had been using. I am a complete and utter chop, and was feeling a little embarrassed to post this, but as I have had so much help, advice and info from the forum I felt that if this info can help even just one person then making myself look like an idiot would be worth it.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JacoV (27/10/15)

Don't feel like an idiot.
We all went through the same phase when starting off.
Some of the guys still stick to mouth to lung hits on their devices. Nothing wrong with that.

Glad to hear you are getting sorted out and learning every day

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (27/10/15)

Allow me to add a caution here;
My son a non smoker, like myself, was brave enough to do a direct to lung on my little Protank mini 3. I did mention I was using a 3mg juice, after 3 hits he said he had quite a head buzz from the nicotine... meaning be careful if you're on a higher nic like 12mg etc.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## theoS (27/10/15)

How do i know if im doing mouth to lung or directly lung i think thay both feel the same

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (27/10/15)

theoS said:


> How do i know if im doing mouth to lung or directly lung i think thay both feel the same



Mouth to lung - Analogue style (hopefully)
Lung hit - Hubbly style hits.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (27/10/15)

theoS said:


> How do i know if im doing mouth to lung or directly lung i think thay both feel the same


Do you take it like a cigarette. Like have a drag, and then inhale or just inhale like you would suck in air through a large diameter pipe On the devices with a tighter drag it sort of difficult to do big lunghits. Could be wrong but thats my view

Sent from my GT-I8190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (27/10/15)

If you're sipping like on straw, thats mouth to lung.
If you're Cheech & Chonging it like a bong, thats direct to lung.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (27/10/15)

ok

MTL / mouth to lung - this is when you suck on your mod, like when you would suck milkshake from a straw. once your mouth is full of vapour you simply inhale, taking about a fist full of vapour into your lungs - i am saying a fist, becuase that is roughly the size of you mouth.

LH / lung hit - this if when you place your mouth on your mod and simply breathe in, as if the mod was not even there. this way you take u huge amount of vapour into your lungs, up to the full capacity of your lungs, this depends largely on how long you inhale with the mod in your mouth.

i hope this makes it clear.

**side note - you can suck vapour into your mouth while you exhale the previous hit out through your nose <--- MTL , but you cannot inhale (LH) while you are exhaling through mouth or nose.

another trick to make sure you are doing a direct lung hit, is to take a hit via your nostril, you simply cannot suck through your nose, you have to lung hit that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theoS (27/10/15)

then im doing lung hits thatnks and the nostrill thing it burns


----------



## Silver (27/10/15)

Neal said:


> Hello Guys,
> This thread will be of little use to 99.9% of members who will have known the following for a long time, but may hopefully be of use to some newer members. Bought myself a Kangertech Sub box mini couple of weeks ago to a) get into the sub ohm thing, and b) try the coil building thing. To be honest until yesterday evening was feeling a little disappointed in my new purchase. As I mention in most of my posts I live in Swaziland and have no access to other vapers to swop info or experiences. So, downloaded vid from You Tube showing how to build coils. This is the part where I make myself look dof. I noticed at end of video the guy was producing a huge amount more vaper than I was getting , even though his set up was almost identical to mine. Then the penny dropped. He was vaping direct to lung, a term I came across on this forum but paid no attention to. I immediately changed my vaping technique and could not believe the difference to the mouth to lung method I had been using. I am a complete and utter chop, and was feeling a little embarrassed to post this, but as I have had so much help, advice and info from the forum I felt that if this info can help even just one person then making myself look like an idiot would be worth it.



Thanks for the post @Neal
Perfectly understandable and dont feel "dof". This happened to me too in the beginning. I remember seeing youtube vids and thinking what the heck am i doing wrong. Their vapour was massive.

As @PeterHarris explained so well, mouth to lung (MTL) is like we smoked cigarettes. First to the mouth, then breathe into the lung. Direct lung hits go straight to the lung. But you need enough airflow on your device to do a lung hit

There is a huge difference between the two. Many vapers will say that direct lung hits are the way to go for more flavour and clouds. That may be true, but there are several of us that still do MTL. Also, MTL is more common for smokers to start off on because they are more used to that type of inhaling.

I do about half half. In the mornings i do MTL on my little Evod (which has a very tight draw). During the day I do MTL on my Reo/RM2 which is also fairly tight. And I do open lung hits on the Reo/Nuppin which has more airflow. I also do "restricted lung hits" on the Lemo1. Restricted because its not as open as the Nuppin, but enough airflow to do a direct slow long lung hit.

Now my views:

*I find that both have their place*. For pure flavour I like the MTL on my RM2 atties. I find the flavour is richer, denser and more concentrated. And because there is less vapour, i use higher nic strength. Usually 18mg.

The lung hits are also very satisfying, but in a different way. I like the big volume and the big clouds occasionally. On the menthol juices I also get a better menthol burn in my throat with the lung hits. I like that.

But i also find that some juices are better for me on MTL. Like the hard hitting tobaccoes and the richer flavours. For some reason, i dont like those on lung hits. For lung hits i find myself preferring the lighter fruitier and fruity menthol vapes.

Each to their own. Best part is to discover what works for you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Neal (28/10/15)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the post @Neal
> Perfectly understandable and dont feel "dof". This happened to me too in the beginning. I remember seeing youtube vids and thinking what the heck am i doing wrong. Their vapour was massive.
> 
> As @PeterHarris explained so well, mouth to lung (MTL) is like we smoked cigarettes. First to the mouth, then breathe into the lung. Direct lung hits go straight to the lung. But you need enough airflow on your device to do a lung hit
> ...



Hey Silver,
Thanks for your comments and all the interesting info. Only been on forum about a month, with the help of the fantastic members we have I have sorted my hana clone, improved my vaping experience and learned more in the last month than in the whole of my previous year of vaping. You guys rock.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

